# REMIS BLINDS AGAIN



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Forum Members


My original thread & posts on this topic I think were lost last week. as I cant seem to find them. We have been away in the meantime.

Just to update.


The person enquiring on our behalf has now heard from Remis & aparently there was a batch of blinds sent out minus a certain finishing process. Any one with the same problem needs to go back to their supplier. Some people may think its their own fault or as I did initially thought they were dirty. 

These blinds were supplied around May June July of last year..


Thank you to those who did help by contacting me.




Motorhomer


----------



## 96097 (Aug 22, 2005)

Hi Elizabeth.

It might be a good idea to delete your other three identical posts...........

Sharon


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

MOTORHOMER said:


> Hello Forum Members
> 
> My original thread & posts on this topic I think were lost last week. as I cant seem to find them. We have been away in the meantime.
> 
> ...


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

No worries Elizabeth, I deleted the duplicate posts for you.

You must have sneezed when you hit the submit button :roll: :wink: 

pete.


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

Hello Pete

No sneezing Pete. I had problems trying to post it. It seemed to get stuck for ages & ages so I went onto another forum & left it .

Thanks for deleting them.


Motorhomer


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Where is the best place to order remis blinds from please?

Regards Karl


----------



## DJP (May 9, 2005)

*Blinds*

Try [web:69c6a387ab]http://www.motorcaravanning.co.uk/shopuk/remi_blinds.htm[/web:69c6a387ab]


----------



## Mat7 (May 15, 2005)

Ours came from Parma (no web site but always in the press), we got a good deal for the whole set and dash kit and deflectors, Looks darn fine if I do say so myself. Finishes the van off to how it is supposed to look IMHO! But alas it has created anothe rattle to try and sort :roll: ! (not a bad one mind)

Cheers for now
Matt 8O  8) 8) :roll:


----------



## 89122 (May 14, 2005)

Motorhomer, what was the Problem with the blinds.
I have them fitted to my motorhome and wish to see if mine are ok.
Eddie


----------



## gromett (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Guys, Will place my order tomorow 

Karl


----------



## MOTORHOMER (May 9, 2005)

rapido said:


> Motorhomer, what was the Problem with the blinds.
> I have them fitted to my motorhome and wish to see if mine are ok.
> Eddie


Hello Rapido

Just seen your post.

The blinds which were fitted in june last year in a space of a few days in January started to look as if they had got mould on them. It turns out that there was a batch of blinds that were manufactured from faulty material. if you purchase them from Niells site he should have the new style in stock that were manufactured from October 2005 > He is aware of the problem. They are also a different style closing side to side instead of top to bottom on the windscreen. They are also a little more difficult to fit. We have finally managed to arrange for Essanjay to change them for us on behalf of Timberland on Tuesday next week.

Motorhomer


----------

